# Health insurance.



## TrotterDel (17 Feb 2010)

Hi all, thinking of changing from VHI plan B to Aviva hospital plan level 2 saving of about €370 for two adults one student & one child. Cover looks to be as good any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Johnweber (18 Feb 2010)

Yes it is a good plan. Far superior cover for CT & MRI scans from Aviva. Much lower outpatient excess with Aviva. VHI have increased their outpatient excess to €300....per person


----------



## TrotterDel (18 Feb 2010)

Thanks for that any other advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Cooloco (19 Feb 2010)

I have found freetocompare.ie very good to compare the different health plans and you can see at a glance what you get!cooloco


----------



## TrotterDel (19 Feb 2010)

Thanks I will take a look.


----------



## greenie (20 Feb 2010)

the HIA website is also very good for comparing health plans (I use it when advising clients in work, ssh!)


----------



## NovaFlare77 (20 Feb 2010)

I was with Hibernian/Aviva for two years and had no problems with them, though I never had to claim. A few people on here have talked about claiming form them and I don't recall any negative experiences being mentioned. Use the search function to have a look for yourself.

As greenie says, use the Health Insurance Authority website to do a comparative analysis, it might bring up other lower cost alternatives. 

Aviva covers pretty much the same hospitals as VHI, but if there's any particular consultant you're currently using or are likely to in the future, have a look on Aviva's website to see if Aviva covers them. I haven't heard anything bad about their consultant coverage, but no harm checking for peace of mind.


----------



## TrotterDel (22 Feb 2010)

Will do thanks for that.


----------



## Marymack (23 Feb 2010)

Hi all, 
I spoke to a really nice lady in Cornmarket yesterday about health insurance
They are a broker for all health insurance
companies and she was able to look at which benefits I needed and saved me 280eu, without loosing any benefits at all. I actually have more cover now in the Blackrock clinic than I had before with VHI.

I was with VHI since I was born and they are great but very expensive and last year they recomended that I move to their new plans which were slightly cheaper but they never tolde that I would no longer be covered in Blackrock, and a small procedure cost me 980eu and now the VHI dont cover The Hermatige Clinic either so I said enough was enough!

I have been caught out once so I made sure to read everthing about my new plan, and it is what it is- a better, cheaper plan that covers my local hospitals!

I advise everyone shops around!


----------

